# New! Mavs Fan Roll Call



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay since the old one only has old posters that dont post here any more let's start this new one for the current posters 

*Name:
Age:
Sex:
Birthplace: 
Hometown:
Nationality: 
Mode of Transportation: 
Favorite Mavericks Players: 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players
College Attended/Attending: 
Video Game Systems Owned:
Favorite Game(s): 
Favorite Song:
Favorite Band: 
Favorite Movie:
Favorite Food: 
Favorite TV Show: 
How far can we go this year:
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:
Why are you a Mavs fan
How did you find this board
Other Favorite teams *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Why? The old one is good


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'll start first

Name: Saint
Age: xxxx
Sex:Male
Birthplace: Dallas, Texas 
Hometown: Dallas, Texas
Nationality: xxxx
Mode of Transportation: Feet 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki, Jet Terry, Devin Harris, Josh Howard 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players MARQUIS DANIELS! Kobe Bryant Tracy McGrady D-Wade
College Attended/Attending: I want to goto UT UNC Duke (I know weird, I like both teams) UCLA or Florida but I have tons of time to think about it
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2 PSP XBOX
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live/2k6
Favorite Song: Promiscous
Favorite Band: G-Unit?
Favorite Movie: Butterfly Affect
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy
How far can we go this year: Title bound, again 
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: I have a bunch that dont fit anymore but current ones that fit Dirk Nowitzki Germany, T-Mac Orlando, Tim Duncan Throwback Spurs, English Nuggets.
Why are you a Mavs fan I've been a fan since I was very little, was born here and just loved the fans
How did you find this board Searching for rumors last year and found it
Other Favorite teams Bulls (when my parents moved from Pakistan they lived in Chicago for 15 years so that is my other home town) Orlando (Cousins live there) Miami (not supposed to like them but like them because of Family)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Why? The old one is good


 It has old posters that dont even post here anymore


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

M F F L said:


> the old one only has old posters that dont post here any more





Tersk said:


> Why? The old one is good





M F F L said:


> It has old posters that dont even post here anymore


 :laugh:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Name:* Brian 
*Age:* 38
*Sex:* Ok :biggrin: 
*Birthplace:* Garland, TX
*Hometown:* Little Elm
*Nationality:* American-White
*Mode of Transportation:* My hoopty (98 Nissan Frontier)
*Favorite Mavericks Players:* J Terry, D Harris, M Ager :biggrin: 
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players:* R Allen, K Garnett
*College Attended/Attending:* None  
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s):* Defender
*Favorite Song:* Heaven & Hell
*Favorite Band:* Ozzy w/ R Rhoads, Black Sabbath w/ Dio
*Favorite Movie:*Savior (War Drama - Dennis Quad)
*Favorite Food:* Filet Minon
*Favorite TV Show:* Dallas Mavericks BB :clown: 
*How far can we go this year:* One Step Further
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Nowitzki 41 WC Champs
*Why are you a Mavs fan* Been a fan since the beginning...can't stop now
*How did you find this board* Web search
*Other Favorite teams * Various


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Name:Chris
Age:16
Sex:Male
Birthplaceallas 
Hometownallas
Nationality:American 
Mode of Transportation:Truck 
Favorite Mavericks Playersirk,J-Ho,Terry 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players:JJ Redick
College Attended/Attending:N/A 
Video Game Systems Owned:Xbox
Favorite Game(s):Ncaa football 06,Madden 06,Call of duty 2,Halo2 
Favorite Song:Hold On loosly=38 specail
Favorite Band:Avenged Sevenfold 
Favorite Movie:Glory Road
Favorite Food:Chicken 
Favorite TV Show:Espn 
How far can we go this year:We are done
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:JJ Redick
Why are you a Mavs fan:Allways have been grown up on the mavs.
How did you find this board:Google
Other Favorite teamsuke


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Name: Jet..or Jil
Age: 15.. I turn 16 in a month or so...
Sex: Female
Birthplace: Mason City, Iowa
Hometown: Mason City, Iowa
Nationality: American..
Mode of Transportation: I walk and run places
Favorite Mavericks Players: Jason, Dirk, Josh and Devin
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Antawn Jamison and Marquis Daniels  
College Attended/Attending: UNI probably.. Maybe Iowa
Video Game Systems Owned: Gamecube
Favorite Game(s): Anything that keeps my attention
Favorite Song: Hmm.. I have many favorites
Favorite Band: I have many favorites
Favorite Movie: I have many favorites, but I like POTC and LOTR
Favorite Food: Pasta
Favorite TV Show: I dont watch TV much
How far can we go this year: I certainly hope we get to the playoffs.. lol, Im just kidding, I think we can get to the Conference Finals, and maybe the Finals again
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: JET Away, Dirk Away, and a "got nowitzki?" shirt
Why are you a Mavs fan: Cuz I feel like it, lol
How did you find this board: I dont know.. Someone told me about it....
Other Favorite teams: The Wizards, Warriors, and I guess the Pacers cuz Quisy is on the team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now.... exactly what would you like me to do with this particular thread?

Merge it with the exisiting one, or swap it out with the other thread?

I kind of enjoy reading the other one because it shows people coming and going through the years.

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Now.... exactly what would you like me to do with this particular thread?
> 
> Merge it with the exisiting one, or swap it out with the other thread?
> 
> ...


First of all you should give us your own two cents :cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Now.... exactly what would you like me to do with this particular thread?
> 
> Merge it with the exisiting one, or swap it out with the other thread?
> 
> ...


Exactly, the other one shows the many fans that have gone through the Mavs forum over the years. Why would we want to get rid of that?
Its your call ed.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Name: Brian
Age: 25
Sex: M
Birthplace: Dallas
Hometown: Little Elm
Nationality: Texan lol 
Mode of Transportation: Car, boat, jetskis, whatever
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Jho and Devin.
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Kidd, Hinrich, Wade, Nash, Tmac
College Attended/Attending: UNT
Video Game Systems Owned: N64, PS1
Favorite Game(s): Natural Selection, Day of Defeat: Source, Battlefield 2, NBA Live 06! 
Favorite Song: Just about anything by Tool
Favorite Band: Tool
Favorite Movie: Batman Begins
Favorite Food: Italian
Favorite TV Show: Alias
How far can we go this year: This season, like I said last season, ALL THE WAY!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk
Why are you a Mavs fan: Born here, and they kick butt.
How did you find this board: Theo
Other Favorite teams: Bulls, Suns,


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Name: Tin
Age: 18
Sex: Male, I have doubts
Birthplace: Paris, France
Hometown: Garland, TX
Nationality: Half French and Half Vietnamese
Mode of Transportation: 1994 Civic Hatchback
Favorite Mavericks Players: Jason Terry
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Shaquille Oneal, Carmelo Anthony and Marquis Daniels
College Attended/Attending: Took a year off after HS, going to college after this summer or after christmas. 
Video Game Systems Owned: None
Favorite Game(s): Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne PC and Call of Duty 2 PC
Favorite Song: Too many
Favorite Band(s): Taproot, Adema, 36 Crazyfists, 311, Socialburn, Trapt and lots more
Favorite Movie: Don't have one
Favorite Sport(s): Basketball, Tennis and Soccer
Favorite Food: French food
Favorite TV Show: None
How far can we go this year: Next year? All the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: None
Why are you a Mavs fan: Well, i started watching basketball about 4 years ago. I was 14(Single at the time but very handsome, girls say i have a nice a$$) i was hanging out with some friends, ooh man we were stoned... so i turned on the TV and saw this tall white dude killing the Sixers(i think) so i was like holy sh!t this dude is a bada$$...So then i started watching the Mavericks play. True Story
How did you find this board: Searching for porn late at night, found this website.
Other Favorite teams: Chicago Bulls

Copy and Pasted!!!


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Name: Ephraim
Age: 16, 17 at sept
Sex: Yes...I mean Male
Birthplace: Manila or Quezon City, Philippines
Hometown: Garland, TX
Nationality: Asian/Pacific Islander
Mode of Transportation: Rodeo Isuzu 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Josh, Terry
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Wade :clown: (when the refs treat him more human), Pau Gasol, D-Howard
College Attended/Attending: UT hopefully!!!
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2, PC
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live Series, AA, Street Fighter games
Favorite Song: N/A
Favorite Band: N/A
Favorite Movie:N/A
Favorite Food: N/A
Favorite TV Show:4400
How far can we go this year: Finals then Champs
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: N/A 
Why are you a Mavs fan: Started to watch when my 97-98 bulls lost to Mavs.
How did you find this board: Through other sites
Other Favorite teams: Wizards, Pacers


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Name: 2dumb2live
Age:???(for ed's sake lol)
Sex:F
Birthplace: NY
Hometown:Newark
Nationalityortugueses(i cant spell! :curse
Mode of Transportation: my car stupid(and the bus sometimes...)
Favorite Mavericks Players: Howard,Daniels,Dirk
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Kidd
College Attended/Attending: Rutgers
Video Game Systems Owned: NES, SNES, N64, GCN
Favorite Game(s): Mario games, Metroid!
Favorite Song:...dont have one....
Favorite Band: ...dont have one...
Favorite Movie: Pirates of Carribean 1
Favorite Food: Chocolate cake
Favorite TV Show: Any good anime show/smallville
How far can we go this year: All the way. duh!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: none
Why are you a Mavs fan: Cuban is the greatest/funniest gm, Dirk is one of my favorite euro players
How did you find this board:Netsdaily.com
Other Favorite teams :Nets


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll repost this again, but for nostalgic/respect purposes, I'd like to see this merged into the old one.

*Name: Andre G.
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Fairfax VA 
Hometown: ^
Nationality: Black/African American
Mode of Transportation: Public Transportation
Favorite Mavericks Players: Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Devin Harris
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: KG, Ron Artest, Sheed, too too many to name.
College Attended/Attending: Shippensburg U. 
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2, N64(still play those ROMs)
Favorite Game(s): Any madden, any 2k Bball, any GTA
Favorite Song: Verbal Intercouse
Favorite Band: Wu Tang Clan, word up god. 
Favorite Movie: Hoop Dreams
Favorite Food: Cookies
Favorite TV Show: Sopranos, Simpsons
How far can we go this year: Were you watching last year?
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Nobody wears Jerseys anymore. 
Why are you a Mavs fan: Loved Jason Kidd, and better rationale soon followed.
How did you find this board: I don't even know. I think I was on NBADraft.net.
Other Favorite teams: I watch Wizards games. *


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd like to see any history of this thread gone 

Sorry, I just feel it's kind of useless.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's still new guys in this thread who haven't done the old one. Though they could just copy it over to there.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Agreed, i don't see why there is a new thread about this.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> Name: Ephraim
> Age: 16, 17 at sept
> Sex: Yes...I mean Male
> Birthplace: Manila or Quezon City, Philippines
> ...



4400 kicks ***


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

I like the thought of this new thread.


----------

